

Paul Walker (of Fast and Furious) is Dead - elijahmurray
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/paul-walker-dies-crash-report-article-1.1533786

======
joelrunyon
Shocking news - but I'm not quite sure how this doesn't fall into the "off-
topic" category of HN[1].

[1]Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

------
dunebug7
Amazing how quickly they updated Paul Walker's bio to past tense.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Walker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Walker)

~~~
Vektorweg
Absolute. Someone mentions his name today and Wikipedia was the place where i
got this news.

